# Mira Sorvino Dekolltetè MIX 10 X



## walme (20 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Q (20 Juli 2010)

Die gefällt nicht nur dem walme ... :thx: für den Mix!


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Die sehen aus als ob sie stark hängen


----------



## Anjo (26 Feb. 2011)

Danke für sexy Mira.


----------



## rs0675 (21 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die aus als ob sie stark hängen



Jawoll, tun sie. Und Riiiiiiiiiiesen-Vorhöfe hat sie auch...


----------



## Cedric (30 Juli 2011)

Danke für die tolle Mira. Is ne richtig schöne Frau. Verehre sie schon seit "Norma-Jean und Marilyn", als sie mit Ashley Judd die Monroe spielte. In dem Film sieht man auch ihre damals recht ansehnlichen Brüste. Schade, dass man nur noch wenige Filme von ihr sieht. Ihr Busen (Definition: Die Mulde zwischenden Brüsten) sieht seltsam aus. Vor allem auf Bild 2. Kommt vielleicht vom Stillen. Sie ist ja auch älter als sie aussieht. Aber bei diesem Gesicht und diesen Augen werd ich immer wieder schwach.


----------

